

Do you take notes just shooting a photo? - zigmars

I do, that's why I'm developing an app for that.<p>There are features like auto tagging based on texts in photo and organization in lists.<p>What features would you like to find in such photo note application?<p>http://app.nowte.com
======
Mankhool
The Nikon D2X has a voice memo function, but often there is no time to do this
either. I would rather see someone develop an external RFID reader
(<http://www.icarte.ca/>) that can dump RFID data (name, title, company) read
off of a name tag INTO an appropriate metadata field in the camera.

------
frodess
That is exactly what I have been looking for! So much easier! Is this some
kind of simplified Evernote app?

~~~
zigmars
Yes, but Evernote is too complicated. Nowte takes just 1 click to make a note!
:)

The great benefit of Nowte also is also simple sharing options.

Anyway - thanks for your feedback!

~~~
frodess
Awesome! I am subscribing to your newsletter through the app.nowte.com
website! :)

~~~
zigmars
Yes, you're welcome.

Everyones who applies now, will get the early access to the app once it will
be released later this year.

------
danso
I didn't watch the video so I apologize if this is a feature: I would prefer
the app do auto-tagging based on voice notes, as opposed to just text that may
or may not appear in a photo. If I could just snap a photo, say a few
words...and have the app translate those words and use NLP to preserve the
nouns as tags, that would work out wonderful.

As long as you're deriving characteristics, color definitely should be a
default option...if a large central object is predominantly something like
blue, then have "blue" be part of the auto-created set. Sometimes I might
remember a photo as having a lot of "blue" in it, taken during a given time
period.

But to answer your overall question, this app can definitely find an audience.
Good luck!

Also, preserving geocoding data would be a useful option, and obviously
something already built into camera feature.

